# Turtle Creek



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished the outgoing tide today and got the skunk, Not even the crabs wanted to play. Got a nice surprise today, ran into Sgt. Slough. Great seein ya today sarge. Next time out should be thursday after BossDogg and I get out of court.


----------

